# H20 Mellon cant go catfishing tonight.



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Got word that Bryan had planned on going cattin tonight, but guess what...The Wife informed him that he cant go!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

whew... that's harsh :S


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

...... And the REST of the story:

I found some new spots, that look GREAT, but are easy to get to, so thats scares me a little, anyways, I figured since my dad & mom are keeping all 3 kids for a while tonight that Jen would make a decent net girl (_since Jack was busy fishing w/ his own wife tonight, as jack is the best netter I've seen_) but NO, shes doesnt want to go fishing & wait around for "nothing" to happen. Gee.... If I wanted this kind of abuse I'd ask Flathunter & Catking to come w/ them. From my own wife. What the heck is that all about? I was desperate anyways even to ask her.  No respect, whats a guy got to do? She wants to go where she doesnt get bored, so no we're going to the Kettering Rec center to catch bluegills. Yipeeee!  Thats okay beasue I'm going to keep a couple dozen of them & create the bait tank.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

take plunty of pics of your monsters!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Well...apparently H2O Mellon ain't much of a liar. Please don't tell me he actually asked the wife.

And for all you married fishermen out there, I wrote the book on deceit and deception as my brief stint with NSA still really helps my relationships. Although... even an old expert like me learned a valuable lesson last week. Spit the gum out before you go in the house. If she sees me chewing anything besides snuff, she knows I must be trying to cover up the beer.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I made the mistake of *ASKING* her what she wanted to do & not *TELLING* her! 
(if she sees this, I'm dead)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well there Jackson, I'll bet you a roll fo film that the only pics you'll be taking are those of your WIFES fish!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm glad I'm DA KING !!! of my house.......... you all are such wusses.......  You don't ASK the woman anything, you TELL them........( This is no way reflects the views of the ownership of this site or its owners, and I will DENY any of this if the wife sees it ).........


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry King, reply has been printed & mail certified, restricted delivery to your wife. Your in big trouble now!


----------

